# Big carp and gar on Conroe



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was bass fishing today and they were in the shalllow water. I found one spot that was loaded with 25-30 pound carp in a foot or so of water. If you put in at April Plaza and go under Hwy 105 there is a big area of zenie beans with a very small island. The carp were thick on that island. They are eating the leaves off of the zenie beans.


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

*Carp on Conroe*

If you are going to Bowfish on Conroe, just remember to make certain that you know exactly what you are shooting at. You are NOT ALLOWED to shoot Grass Carp (Asian Carp) on Conroe and you could end up with an expensive ticket if you are found with one. They were released there to keep the Hydrilla under control and they are protected on that Lake. You are allowed to shoot Common Carp, Buffalo, Gar, Tilapia and Bowfin though. Just make sure that you know the difference before you grab your bow and run down there. I wish we could shoot the Grass Carp, but as of right now it is not allowed.


----------

